
Younger Adults Comprise Big Portion of Coronavirus Hospitalizations in U.S. - johnny313
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/18/health/coronavirus-young-people.html
======
rurban
This is trivial to explain. Only the young and rich in the US can afford
hospital care. most of the elderlies, out of the workforce, can not.

------
throwanem
[https://archive.is/QckEZ](https://archive.is/QckEZ)

------
TakakiTohno
this requires subscription or sign in to read

~~~
raidicy
If you turn off JS you can read it.

